# New tank setup HELP req :)



## SolidaS (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey

i'll start with that *** never owned a fish before.

i bought a 125g tank that came with 2 powerheads and a heater. the man had piranhas init before but they died. i deep cleaned it before i set it up.

the tank is an old marine tank and has a filter system built in the back of it, im running one powerhead into the filter system, the water then goes through x3 different stages of filtration then gets dumped back into the tank.

the other powerhead is placed inside a conpartment in the back which hold the heater thus pushing warm water around the tank and providing flow.

*** had the tank running for a week now, slight smell but the water is clear. aprt from some skin stuff #2, *** treated the water with tap water treatment and stress zyme(live bacteria stuff)

1. do i need to buy any other equipment before i can add some fishies.

2. im getting skin like stuff on top of the water, what is this and how do i get rid??

i really wanna buy some chlid's but dont want to do them harm by rushing into it.

Thanks alot


----------



## vasylr (Nov 25, 2006)

On the same boat but i got only 29g had the same skim coat on top of water but it went away. i have been cycling with some tetras and planning to add cichlids on saturday. Did not want to rush so been cheking parameters and all seems good. well post some pics


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

You can get rid of surface film by installing a surface skimmer. They can be hooked up to either a canister filter or hang on the back filter. You will need to get a test kit to check for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and ph. Your tank needs to cycle so that bacteria can grow to breakdown ammonia and nitrites. This can be achieved using a fishless cycle or with inexpensive fish. It can take several weeks for the tank to cycle. Check out this site because there is a lot information on cycling. Don't rush into buying any cichlids until the tank has cycled.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

While your tank is cycling, you should also carefully consider what kinds of cichlids you want to keep. Your tank is large enough to give you a number of options. I would choose what you want to keep and stick to that plan. There are many of us that would be happy to help you hash out what types and species mix of cichlids to keep. We are here to help... welcome to the wonderful world of cichlids!


----------



## dergibog (May 30, 2005)

My advice to you is take it slow. You're on the right track.
Just take your time, READ as much info as you can, and don't skimp or take shortcuts. Do it right the first time.
Nice size tank! I wish I had started @ that size. 
Keep us posted on your progress and post pics if you can.

Most importantly (MY OPINION!),
Frequent water changes are the secret to the success I've had. I hope you find this helpful!
GOOD LUCK! :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i think you need a stronger water current on top of your water. another choice would be a strong canister filter


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

My advice to all fish keeping newcomers is:

1. Buy a book on basic aquarium keeping.

2. Buy a book on cichlids if you plan to keep them.

3. Research the fish you plan to keep before you buy them.

4. Remember that on the internet you will get some good advice but also some not so good advice! :?

Welcome to the world of fish tanks!

Buy some cheap fish to cycle your tank for about a month. I'd recomend about 20 giant danios for a tank that size. Good luck and have fun! :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I read somewhere that a product called Purigen put in the filter will get rid of the surface scum.
I haven't tried it, so I have no first hand experience.
Let's see if anyone responds to this suggestion positively or negatively...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

YOur tank is not yet cycling. Stress zyme will not cycle it. You need an ammonia source.


----------



## SolidaS (Apr 23, 2008)

i have a few fish now in, only 4 couldnt wait any longer.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

4 fish isn't enough to properly cycle a tank that size. get 20 giant danios or more! They are relatively cheap.

Also, its a bit hard to tell, but from that tank shot it doesn't look like you have much water movement going on. From your first post it sounds like you have a sump/wet-dry filter going on which is typically the best setup you can have. Maybe you can have someone with aquarium experience come by and check out your setup and offer some advice in person?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

If you could post some pics of the entire setup we could get a better idea of whats going on.. Please include pics of all filtration..

If you have a film on top of the water you need more surface aggitation.. It can also happen for other reasons but that is the most common reason.

If it were my tank I would add more filtration - something that causes surface aggitation. It sounds like your current setup does not do much in this area. Figure out how many gallons per hour your filters are moving and divide it by 125 (125 gallon tank) for cichlids you want to filter the water in your tank no less than 8 times per hour. I prefer more than 10 times per hour, but thats me.. You cannot over filter a tank given you are not plastering your fish to the glass.

For reference: in my show tank I am filtering the water about 14 x per hour, in my fry tanks i am filtering about 9 x per hour.


----------

